# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  Δεν θέλω να ειμαι μόνος

## 85Eon

Καλησπερα σας,

θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ το πρόβλημα μου με εσας.

Είμαι ιδ. υπάληλος, είμαι κατοικος Αθηνών και είμαι 30 ετών.
Το πρόβλημα που με απασχολεί είναι ότι δεν έτυχε μέχρι τωρα να συνάψω κάποιου είδους σχέση με γυναίκα (ερωτική, φλερτ μηδέν κλπ.). Μου αρέσουν οι γυναίκες πάρα πολύ, πάντα μου άρεσαν, αλλά όμως παρατηρώ οτι εγώ δεν αρέσω..!!

Έξω με παρεες που βγαίνω (όχι και πολύ συχνά τα τελευταία χρόνια) κανένα αποτέλεσμα.
Όλοι οι γνωστοί μου σε απέλπιδες προσπάθειες να μου τονώσουν το ηθικό συνηθίζουν να μου λένε "είσαι ωραίο παιδί, εισαι καλό παιδί, κάτι θα βρεθεί και για σένα, νέος είσαι, μην το σκέφτεσαι" κ.α. 

Το ανησυχητικό είναι ότι τα παραπάνω λόγια τα έχω ακούσει και από γυναίκες!!!!! μιας και ξέρω ότι στην γλώσσα των γυναικών το "εισαι καλό παιδί" μεταφράζεται ως "δεν σε γουστάρω/δεν σε βλέπω ερωτικά" κλπ.

Παρατηρώ τον κόσμο γύρω μου, τους φίλους μου, τις συμπεριφορές τους και κατανοώ οτι ενω για κάποιους είναι πανεύκολο να κάνουν μια σχέση με μια κοπέλα, την ίδια ώρα για κάποιους άλλους είναι τόσο δύσκολο..

Έχω αρχίσει και φοβάμαι ότι θα μείνω μόνος μου στο τέλος και δεν μου αρέσει η ιδέα.. και τα χρόνια περνούν..

ΥΓ. Σε γνωστή ιστοσελίδα γνωριμιών που είχα γραφτεί προ καιρού πάλι κανένα αποτέλεσμα.

ΥΓ 2. Θα πήγαινα σε γραφείο συνοικεσίων αλλά και εκεί δεν βλέπω να έχω και πολύ τύχη μιας και είμαι.. χαμηλόμισθος! (μισθός >€500).

ΥΓ 3. Πολλοί με προτρέπουν οτι για να κάνω μια γνωριμία θα πρέπει εγω να μιλήσω/προσεγγίσω πρώτος την γυναίκα αλλά κατι τέτοιο είναι αδύνατον για δυο λόγους: 1ον) Έχω γενικευμένη αγχώδη διαταραχή σε συμβατική ορολογία και 2ον) Γνωρίζω είτε από παραδείγματα που ακούω καθημερινά είτε διαβάζοντας στο διαδίκτυο ότι οι γυναίκες δεν επιθυμούν να τις προσεγγίζουν άγνωστοι άντρες, ενοχλούνται και το θεωρούν ανωμαλία. Αν και δεν εχω προσωπική πείρα πάνω σε αυτό, αυτό το συμπέρασμα έχω βγάλει.

----------


## deleted-member09062017

πολλες γυναικες θα υπαρχουν και για σενα.. 

περασαν τα χρονια και εχεις ξεχαστεί... αν καταλαβα καλα αυτό που χρειαζεσε είναι λιγο παραπανω ανδρισμος... και να ξεπεράσεις την αγχωδη διαταραχή..

ξεκινα με καμια γνωστη... γυρνα το λιγο στο πονηρο πετα κανα υπονοουμενο.. πες της να πατε θαλασσα είναι και καλοκαιρακι... δεν ξερω ποσο ευκολο σου είναι.. αλλα είναι ο μονος τροπος.. δεν θα ρθει καμια να σου πει ελα να κανουμε σχεση.. αν δεν κουνησεις λιγο το δαχτυλακι σου..

αν δεν εχεις τρελες απαιτησεις από την γυναικα.. να σαι σιγουρος ότι υπαρχουν πολλες εκει εξω

----------


## 85Eon

> ξεκινα με καμια γνωστη...


Δεν έχω. Οι φίλοι μου έχουν πολλες φίλες αλλα οι περισσότερες ειναι δεσμευμένες.
Και εγω στην εργασία μου είμαι σε πόστο που κάθομαι όλη την ημέρα μόνος μου.
Γενικώς πολύ μοναξιά..
Όχι δεν έχω "τρελές" απαιτήσεις. Και δεν μου λείπει το σεξ, η συντροφιά μου λείπει ένας άνθρωπος δικός μου να ξέρω ότι θα τον πάρω τηλέφωνο να τον ακούσω και να μου πει δυο γλυκές κουβέντες.

----------


## maria eleni

> Καλησπερα σας,
> 
> θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ το πρόβλημα μου με εσας.
> 
> Είμαι ιδ. υπάληλος, είμαι κατοικος Αθηνών και είμαι 30 ετών.
> Το πρόβλημα που με απασχολεί είναι ότι δεν έτυχε μέχρι τωρα να συνάψω κάποιου είδους σχέση με γυναίκα (ερωτική, φλερτ μηδέν κλπ.). Μου αρέσουν οι γυναίκες πάρα πολύ, πάντα μου άρεσαν, αλλά όμως παρατηρώ οτι εγώ δεν αρέσω..!!
> 
> Έξω με παρεες που βγαίνω (όχι και πολύ συχνά τα τελευταία χρόνια) κανένα αποτέλεσμα.
> Όλοι οι γνωστοί μου σε απέλπιδες προσπάθειες να μου τονώσουν το ηθικό συνηθίζουν να μου λένε "είσαι ωραίο παιδί, εισαι καλό παιδί, κάτι θα βρεθεί και για σένα, νέος είσαι, μην το σκέφτεσαι" κ.α. 
> ...


Αυτο που διάβασες με τους αγνώστους το θεωρώ βλακεία.. Ελεος δλδ γιατι να τον θεωρήσει η αλλη ανώμαλο επειδή του αρεσε κ της το εξέφρασε..

----------


## arntaben

Για το δυο οχι δεν το θεωρουν ανωμαλια ενοητε παντα με τον τροπο που θα τις προσεγγισει κανεις ....( πχ ενα τις πεις τι κανεις κ@υλα μου ναι θα φας ακυρο- θεωρειθεις ανωμαλος ) 
Τωρα για την γενικευμενη ανχωδη διατταραχη σιγουρα μπορεις να τα καταφερεις ναι θα ειναι δυσκολοτερο απο τους αλλους αλλα σιγουρα μπορεις ...θα βρεις καποιες φρασεις κλειδει η ερωτησεις παγιδα που θα σε βοηθησουν στην αρχη χωρις να αλλιωσουν παντα τον χαρακτηρα σου 
Επισεος δεν καταλαβα αυτο με την ορολογια

----------


## archangel

Γεια σου συμπατριωτη!!! 1 χρονο διαφορα εχουμε. μονο αυτο.
οπως καταλαβες κι εγω μια απο τα ιδια. αρα καλοσωρισες στο κλαμπ.

Αυτο που λες στο τελος ειναι λαθος για να μην πω βλακεια. Εγω εχω διαβασει ακριβως το αναποδο και απο εναν φιλο που εχω (ο οποιος αν και δεν εχει καποια ιδιαιτερη εμφανιση οποτε πλησιαζει μια κοπελα σε κλαμπ, καφετερεια ή ακομα και στο δρόμο παντα καταφερνει να παρει το τηλ. φβ και εγω δεν ξερω τι αλλο :p . ειναι η γλωσσα του σωμματος και η γλωσσα {το μπλαμπλα})

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Είμαστε πολλοί τελικά.
Φίλε,και εγώ στα ίδια.
Και επειδή κάτι ανέφερες πως σου έχουν πει ότι είσαι ωραίο παιδί κλπ.,η πλάκα είναι πως μια ωραία γυναίκα με την οποία έχουμε φιλικές σχέσεις,μου έχει πει ότι είμαι μια χαρά από εμφάνιση(αν και έχω κόμπλεξ).Και ώρες ώρες αρνούμαι να το πιστέψω.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Για το δυο οχι δεν το θεωρουν ανωμαλια ενοητε παντα με τον τροπο που θα τις προσεγγισει κανεις ....( πχ ενα τις πεις τι κανεις κ@υλα μου ναι θα φας ακυρο- θεωρειθεις ανωμαλος ) 
> Τωρα για την γενικευμενη ανχωδη διατταραχη σιγουρα μπορεις να τα καταφερεις ναι θα ειναι δυσκολοτερο απο τους αλλους αλλα σιγουρα μπορεις ...*θα βρεις καποιες φρασεις* κλειδει η ερωτησεις παγιδα που θα σε βοηθησουν στην αρχη χωρις να αλλιωσουν παντα τον χαρακτηρα σου 
> Επισεος δεν καταλαβα αυτο με την ορολογια


Εγώ ψάχνω αυτές τις φράσεις.....

----------


## arntaben

> Εγώ ψάχνω αυτές τις φράσεις.....


Η φρασεις κλειδει η φρασεις παγιδα? η ολες?

----------


## rolen

> Καλησπερα σας,
> 
> θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ το πρόβλημα μου με εσας.
> 
> Είμαι ιδ. υπάληλος, είμαι κατοικος Αθηνών και είμαι 30 ετών.
> Το πρόβλημα που με απασχολεί είναι ότι δεν έτυχε μέχρι τωρα να συνάψω κάποιου είδους σχέση με γυναίκα (ερωτική, φλερτ μηδέν κλπ.). Μου αρέσουν οι γυναίκες πάρα πολύ, πάντα μου άρεσαν, αλλά όμως παρατηρώ οτι εγώ δεν αρέσω..!!
> 
> Έξω με παρεες που βγαίνω (όχι και πολύ συχνά τα τελευταία χρόνια) κανένα αποτέλεσμα.
> Όλοι οι γνωστοί μου σε απέλπιδες προσπάθειες να μου τονώσουν το ηθικό συνηθίζουν να μου λένε "είσαι ωραίο παιδί, εισαι καλό παιδί, κάτι θα βρεθεί και για σένα, νέος είσαι, μην το σκέφτεσαι" κ.α. 
> ...


Καλησπέρα και καλωσόρισες στο κλαμπ! Τα ίδια είμαι κι εγώ φίλε! Μ'έχει πάρει από κάτω και είμαι άκρως απελπισμένος!:( Αυτό που λες ότι εσύ δεν αρέσεις το βιώνω κι εγώ με τον χειρότερο τρόπο! Όσο για το 2, όχι ακριβώς. Δηλαδή, δε θέλουν προσέγγιση από κάποιον που την πέφτει με χυδαιόλογα και τα σχετικά. Οπότε μένουμε στον κανονικό τρόπο προσέγγισης. Με τον κανονικό τρόπο, άμα στην κοπέλα της αρέσεις, δε χρειάζεται να κάνεις πολλά...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Η φρασεις κλειδει η φρασεις παγιδα? η ολες?


Τις φράσεις για να φλερτάρω κοπέλα στο στύλ που θέλω.

----------


## 85Eon

Όχι, όχι! 
Στο 2) *δεν* εννοώ με χυδαίο και άσχημο τρόπο, εννοείται αυτό..
*Όμως*, αν διαβάσετε απόψεις και διάφορες ιστορίες στο διαδίκτυο γραμμένες από γυναίκες, θα διαπιστώσετε και εσεις ότι γενικότερα οι γυναίκες ενοχλούνται ακόμα και σε τέτοιου είδους "ευγενικές και με τρόπο" προσεγγίσεις από άντρες (σε μπαρ, καφε, στα ΜΜΜ κλπ.) και βρίζουν κιόλας, μας θεωρούν λιγούρηδες κ.α. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι οι γυναίκες λίγο-πολύ μισούν το αντρικό φύλο γενικότερα..

----------


## arntaben

> Όχι, όχι! 
> Στο 2) *δεν* εννοώ με χυδαίο και άσχημο τρόπο, εννοείται αυτό..
> *Όμως*, αν διαβάσετε απόψεις και διάφορες ιστορίες στο διαδίκτυο γραμμένες από γυναίκες, θα διαπιστώσετε και εσεις ότι γενικότερα οι γυναίκες ενοχλούνται ακόμα και σε τέτοιου είδους "ευγενικές και με τρόπο" προσεγγίσεις από άντρες (σε μπαρ, καφε, στα ΜΜΜ κλπ.) και βρίζουν κιόλας, μας θεωρούν λιγούρηδες κ.α. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι οι γυναίκες λίγο-πολύ μισούν το αντρικό φύλο γενικότερα..


Οι γυναικες εχουν κομπλεξ οχι ολες αρκετες ειτε γτ καποιος πρωην της το δημηουργησε ειτε γτ εχουν διαβασει αναλογα πραγματα πχ μονο οι αντρες ειναι κυνηγοι ειτε γτ το ειχαν απο παντα 
Το χυδαιο τροπο το ειπα ως παραδειγμα απλα

----------


## arntaben

> Τις φράσεις για να φλερτάρω κοπέλα στο στύλ που θέλω.


Ολες οι φρασεις για ολους τους τυπους γυναικων ειναι ιδιες 
Οι ερωτησεις οαγιδα ειναι ερωτησεις που ειτε απαντησει θετικα ειτε αρνητικα εχεις μια απαντηση και για τα δυο 
Οι φρασεις κλειδη ειναι φρασεις που παιρνεις στοιχεια τα οποια εκμεταλευεσε αργοτερα σε μια αλλη συζητηση

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Τις φράσεις για να φλερτάρω κοπέλα στο στύλ που θέλω.


Σ΄αγαπώ γιατί είσαι ωραία... !

----------


## cdeleted29517

Ναι καλά σώθηκες!!!
Δεν γίνεται έτσι, τα θέλεις όλα έτοιμα και μπορεί να μην βρεις και την γυναίκα της ζωής σου αρχικά, άντε έτσι τόσο απλό είναι? εκτός αν είναι το τυχερό σου που λένε...

----------


## 85Eon

Δεν αντέχεται η μοναξιά :(
Θέλω παρέα.

----------


## cdeleted29517

Ε ρε φίλε κάνε και συ κάτι τότε....έτσι όπως τα γράφεις δεν έχεις κάνει τίποτα......περιμένεις μόνο........

----------


## Deleted-150217

Στο ποστ #91 φαίνεται ότι σε βρήκε η γυναίκα που ψάχνεις..Και εσύ έκανες ότι περνούσε απο το χέρι σου για να μην είσαι μαζί της και τώρα κλαίγεσαι..Αν δεν είσαι τρολλ,είσαι άξιος της μοίρας σου.. Και εγώ μόνος μου είμαι αλλά υπάρχει αυτή την στιγμή μια κοπέλα που με ενδιαφέρει και προσπαθώ να κάνω ότι περνάει απο το χέρι μου για να είμαστε μαζί.

----------


## 85Eon

> Στο ποστ #91 φαίνεται ότι σε βρήκε η γυναίκα που ψάχνεις..Και εσύ έκανες ότι περνούσε απο το χέρι σου για να μην είσαι μαζί της και τώρα κλαίγεσαι..Αν δεν είσαι τρολλ,είσαι άξιος της μοίρας σου.. Και εγώ μόνος μου είμαι αλλά υπάρχει αυτή την στιγμή μια κοπέλα που με ενδιαφέρει και προσπαθώ να κάνω ότι περνάει απο το χέρι μου για να είμαστε μαζί.


Άλλο η πριγκιπέσσα μου... Στο ποστ #91 εξηγώ και τους λόγους.

----------


## Natalia_sups

Η τρολαρεις η δεν πας καλα λολ....γαματη λογικη, μ'αρεσε:

Αντρα θελω τωρα τονεθελω! Θελω τωρα να που καθομαι σπιτι μου να χτυπησει το κουδουνι ενας ωραιος τυπος εξυπνος με χιουμορ καλος πιστος γαματος και με εισοδημα (οποιουδηποτε επιπεδου ειναι πολυτελεια μη φανταστεις, και με βασικο γαμει και δερνει στη σημερινη ελλαδα οτι θες λολ) και με 20 ποντους...μαλλι μακρυ και μεταξενιο και να μου πει "θελω να τα φτιαξουμε και να κανουμε παιδακια και να ειμαστε παντα μαζι ελα παμε ταξιδι σε ολη την ευρωπη καβαλα στο πατινι μου θα σου κανω και μακαρονια με κιμα για να φας θα σου κανω και μασαζ στα ποδια σου αν πονας" και θα πω ΝΑΙ γιεεεεει παμε ποιος τα χεζει ολα τα προσωπικα μου ονειρα θα κρεμαστω πανω στο πατινι σου θα πεταξω καθε αισθηση εαυτου και θα προσδιοριζω την ευτυχια μου σε εξαρτηση απο εσενα γιατι αλλιως ειμαι μιση (δικα σου λογια) γιατι θελω αγκαλιτσα (δικα σου λογια) σμουυυυτς ρουφα μου το αιμα twilight saga στο φουλ -_-

Ετσι θελω...θελω θελω θελω....ρε συ τι παιζει γιατι δεν ερχεται?

Eon...? Δεν ερχεται ρε συ... Γιατι? 

Οτι καταλαβες καταλαβες...αν δε καταλαβες...τι να σε κανω....

----------


## 85Eon

Τον Αύγουστο μπαίνω στα 31, τα χρόνια περνούν γρήγορα... και θα μείνω μόνος στη ζωή.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Τον Αύγουστο μπαίνω στα 31, τα χρόνια περνούν γρήγορα... και θα μείνω μόνος στη ζωή.


Με αυτα τα μυαλα, αυτο το πεισμα, τον αρνητισμο σου και αν δεν κανεις κατι ναι θα μεινεις μονος στη ζωη. 
Ασε που δεν μου απαντησες ποτε...αφου καταληξαμε οτι θα μεινεις μονος στη ζωη γιατι δεν κανεις κατι για να εχεις μια ωραια ποιοτικη ζωη μονος να τη φχαριστηθεις τουλαχιστον;

----------


## 85Eon

> Με αυτα τα μυαλα, αυτο το πεισμα, τον αρνητισμο σου και αν δεν κανεις κατι ναι θα μεινεις μονος στη ζωη. 
> Ασε που δεν μου απαντησες ποτε...αφου καταληξαμε οτι θα μεινεις μονος στη ζωη γιατι δεν κανεις κατι για να εχεις μια ωραια ποιοτικη ζωη μονος να τη φχαριστηθεις τουλαχιστον;


Α, κατάλαβα τι θες να πεις. Ότι αν προχωρήσω με το σκεπτικό να έχω μια ωραία ποιοτική ζωή (τώρα τί εννοείς με αυτό; τεσπα) και να την ευχαριστιέμαι χωρίς να με νοιάζει αν θα είμαι μόνος ή όχι, ίσως τότε να έρθει και η γυναικεία παρέα.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Α, κατάλαβα τι θες να πεις. Ότι αν προχωρήσω με το σκεπτικό να έχω μια ωραία ποιοτική ζωή (τώρα τί εννοείς με αυτό; τεσπα) και να την ευχαριστιέμαι χωρίς να με νοιάζει αν θα είμαι μόνος ή όχι, ίσως τότε να έρθει και η γυναικεία παρέα.


Οχι. Εννοω κυριολεκτικα αυτο που λεω. Αφου δεν εισαι διατεθειμενος να κανεις κατι, αφου εισαι αποφασισμενος πως θα μεινεις μονος και αρα θα παρουμε αυτο ως δεδομενο, γιατι ακριβως στενοχωριεσαι και για ποιο πραγμα παραπονιεσαι εδω; 
Πρεπει να βρεις εναν τροπο να εισαι χαρουμενος μονος. Να μην εχεις εμμονη με το οτι εισαι μονος, να μη σε νοιαζει καν. Αλλιως η μοναξια σου θα ειναι μαρτυρικη. Αν την αποδεχτεις ομως και δεις πως μπορεις να βγεις απο τη μιζερια τουλαχιστον η μοναξια σου (την οποια εχουμε δεδομενη) θα ειναι πιο ευχαριστη, δε θα σε στενοχωρει, δεν θα σε πονα. Δεν ειναι το μονο λογικο που θα μπορουσες να θελεις γραφοντας σε αυτο το φορουμ αφου εχεις δεδομενο το οτι θα εισαι παντα μονος; Δεν θα σου παω κοντρα σε αυτο...απλα για τι αλλο θα μπορουσες να θες συμβουλη; Για το πως μπορεις να αισθανεσαι καλα μονος σου υποθετω...ετσι δεν ειναι;

----------


## 85Eon

> Δεν θα σου παω κοντρα σε αυτο...απλα για τι αλλο θα μπορουσες να θες συμβουλη; Για το πως μπορεις να αισθανεσαι καλα μονος σου υποθετω...ετσι δεν ειναι;


Όχι, θέλω παρέα, μια αγκαλιά... 31 χρόνια μόνος μου είμαι... ως πότε πιά! :(

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Όχι, θέλω παρέα, μια αγκαλιά... 31 χρόνια μόνος μου είμαι... ως πότε πιά! :(


Πολυ ωραια! 
Αρα θα συμφωνησουμε πως ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ να εισαι μονος αρα ΔΕΝ θα μας λες οταν προσπαθουμε να σε βοηθησουμε "θα μεινω μονος για παντα δεν εχει τιποτα νοημα" και δεν θα αρνεισαι πεισματικα οτι σου λεμε ετσι για το γαμωτο, οκ?? 
Αν συνεχισεις να μου λες θα ειμαι παντα μονος δε θα σου παω κοντρα. Θα συμφωνησω. 
Αν συμφωνησεις ομως οτι πρεπει να κανεις εσυ κατι υπαρχουν αρκετα μελη κι εγω μαζι που μπορουμε να σου δωσουμε συμβουλες που πρεπει να τις δεχτεις, και να παρεις αποφαση το οτι η ζωη σου ειναι στα χερια σου. 
Αν συμφωνεις πως η ζωη σου ειναι στα χερια σου συζηταμε κι αλλο. 
Αν συμφωνεις πως δεν μπορεις να κανεις τιποτα και θα εισαι παντα ερμαιο της μοναξιας και της μιζεριας σου δεν εχουμε κατι αλλο να σου πουμε, δεν θα ειχε νοημα, ετσι δεν ειναι; 
Διαλεξε λοιπον.

----------


## 85Eon

OK. Δέχομαι!
Αλλά θα το πάμε απ' την αρχή για να καταλαβαίνω τί πρέπει να κάνω, οκ;

(ευχαριστώ!!!! Ναταλίααα Σ' ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ :) )

----------


## cdeleted29517

> OK. *Δέχομαι!*
> Αλλά θα το πάμε απ' την αρχή για να καταλαβαίνω τί πρέπει να κάνω, οκ;
> 
> (ευχαριστώ!!!! Ναταλίααα Σ' ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ :) )


Ε ανάσταση!!

----------


## Natalia_sups

Χαιρομαι που δεχεσαι. Μη με με ευχαριστεις οσα ξερω τοσα λεω :P 
Αλλα πιστευω ειναι σωστα, ας συνεισφερει και κανας αλλος αμα θελησει στο τι μπορεις να κανεις. 
Για αρχη ας το ξεκαθαρισουμε μια και καλη:

Ο αντρας πλησιαζει συνηθως. Οκ κανουν και οι γυναικες το πρωτο βημα αλλα οχι συχνα. Αρα η προσεγγιση ειναι στο δικο σου χερι. 

Απο εκει και περα οχι δεν ειναι καλη ιδεα να πλησιαζεις αγνωστες εδω και εκει. Καταρχην πρεπει να κανεις κατι για την αυτοπεποιθηση σου. Οτι και να μου πεις πιο σκατα αυτοπεποιθηση απο τη δικια σου δεν εχω ξαναδει. Αρνησου το οσο θες. 
Επισης δεν μπορεις να αρνηθεις τον ρολο της αυτοπεποιθησης. Μπορει να ειναι καποιος ασχημος και φτωχος και χαζος αλλα καθαρα και μονο λογω αυτοπεποιθησης κατι θα πιασει. Και δεν μιλαω για κουφια υπεροψια, τυπου γαμαω και δερνω. Αυτο φαινεται οταν ειναι ψευτικο, ειναι κουφιο. 
Μιλαω για το αλλο: Να πλησιαζεις μια γυναικα και αντι να εκπεμπεις ενα γοερο απελπισμενο σημα τυπου "αγαπα με πλιζ" να εκπεμπεις κατι σαν "μου αρεσεις αλλα θελω να μου αποδειξεις κι ολας οτι αξιζει που σε προσεγγισα, εγω εχω να προσφερω και ειμαι σιγουρος για αυτο, εσυ τι εχεις;" 
Πως το εκπεμπεις αυτο; Δεν θα σου αρεσει η απαντηση...πρεπει να το πιστευεις. Να πιστευεις οτι εχεις τα Α Β Γ καλα στοιχεια. Πως θα το πιστεψεις; Αν τα καλλιεργησεις. Πως; 
Κανοντας πραγματα! Το να εισαι σπιτι δουλεια δουλεια σπιτι λιωσιμο στο πισι κλαμα υπνος δεν αρκει. 
Ξεκινα γυμναστηριο για παραδειγμα. Να αρχισεις να εισαι και να νιωθεις πιο υγιης και ωραιος. Να το πιστεψεις. Η ξεκινα καποιο ομαδικο αθλημα...πχ ο αδερφος μου ειχε γραφτει σε δημοτικη ομαδα μπασκετ μια περιοδο. Να πιστεψεις και οτι μπορεις να εισαι κοινωνικος, να εχεις ομαδικο πνευμα. Ξεκινα να κανεις κατι δημιουργικο αν εισαι τετοιος τυπος...ξεκινα φωτογραφια ξερω γω. Να πιστεψεις οτι εχεις ενα ταλεντο. Γραψου εθελοντης καπου. Να πιστεψεις οτι εισαι αξιοπιστος, οτι καποιος μπορει να βασιστει πανω σου, οτι μπορεις να υποστηριξεις καποια πραγματα. Αυτο εννοω οταν λεω να κανεις πραγματα. Εσυ ξερεις τι θελεις να κανεις δε θα σου πω εγω. Κανοντας λοιπον σιγα σιγα πραγματα θα αρχισεις να γεμιζεις το "οπλοστασιο" της αυτοπεποιθησης σου. Θα πιστευεις οτι εχεις καποια καλα στοιχεια γιατι οντως θα εχεις αρχισει να τα καλλιεργεις. Και μολις το πιστεψεις θα φανει. Θα αλλαξει ο τροπος που προσεγγιζεις το κοσμο...το βλεμμα σου και οι τροποι σου δεν θα λενε "αγαπα με πλιζ φοβαμαι τη μοναξια" αλλα "θελω να σε γνωρισω". Και αυτο πρεπει να θελεις να γνωρισεις ανθρωπους...οχι γυναικα θελω τωρα την θελω. Μην βιαζεσαι...απλα εξεθεσε τον εαυτο σου σιγα σιγα σε γυναικειες γνωριμιες. Μεσα απο γνωστους, χωρις πιεση. 
Θα μου πεις πωωπωωω ειμαι ηδη 30-31 ειναι αργα δε προλαβαινω, μεχρι να τα κανω θα ειμαι 40 και ποια θα με θελει και μπουρουμπουρου...πες μου ομως εχεις καμια αλλη επιλογη; Δεν νομιζω. Αρα πας μπροστα. Συν το οτι στο ειπα και αλλη φορα...δοκιμαζεις να προσεγγισεις γυναικες ενω εξελισσεσαι παραλληλα, δε περιμενεις να γινεις τελειος για να αποπειραθεις, ουδεις τελειος οπως και να εχει. Βλεποντας και κανοντας. Δοκιμη, αποτυχια, μαθημα, επαναληψη και ξανα μανα μεχρι την επιτυχια... Και μετα την αποτυχια παλι και ουτω καθεξης. Και παραλληλα μαθαινεις να αγαπας τον εαυτο σου (θες να χτυπησεις το κεφαλι σου στο τοιχο σε αυτη τη σκεψη το ξερω αλλα πρεπει, η ζωη ειναι δικη σου δε τη ζεις για τους αλλους και τις περισσοτερες ωρες τις ξοδευεις με τον εαυτο σου)...Συν το οτι ξερω ζευγαρι που παντρευτηκε στα 60γιουχου...μια θεια μου ειναι συγκεκριμενα. Και ειχα στη σχολη συμφοιτητρια 54ων χρονων 55 καπου εκει...μια αλλη θεια μου ηταν με το θειο μου ολη τη ζωη της και μετα τα 40 αλλαξε πεντε και γκομενους. Αυτη νομιζεις ενιωθε οτι το χει; Δε κολωσε ποτε; 
Ποτε δεν ειναι αργα ξεφορτωσου αυτο το σκεπτικο. 
"Αργα" μπορει να ειναι και για καποιον νεο/καποια νεα αν τα παρατησει. Το να τα παρατησεις ειναι το προβλημα οχι το ποσα χρονια περνανε. 

Αυτα μου ηρθαν για αρχη...αν καποιος θελει να συμπληρωσει κατι παρακαλω...

----------


## 85Eon

Με την πριγκιπέσσα εναν τέτοιον αέρα προσπαθούσα να της περάσω γιατί μου άρεσε πολύ, αλλά έπειτα δεν έδωσε κάποιο πράσινο φως πέρα απ'το ότι σταματούσε κάθε πρωΐ για να μου πει καλημέρα, και ειλικρινά δεν το περίμενα δεν το είχε ξανακάνει ποτέ γυναίκα αυτό για μένα - το πιο γλυκό καλημέρα που έχω ακούσει ποτέ μου!!!, εκεί τα έχασα... δεν ήξερα πως να το προχωρήσω, τί να της έλεγα, στο τέλος άλλαξε περιβάλλον εργασίας και χαθήκαμε!!! Πολύ καλό κορίτσι, συνομήλικη.. Μου λείπει που δεν τη βλέπω... Παίζει και να το είχε καταλάβει κιόλας μερικές φορές τώρα που το σκέφτομαι ..

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Με την πριγκιπέσσα εναν τέτοιον αέρα προσπαθούσα να της περάσω γιατί μου άρεσε πολύ, αλλά έπειτα δεν έδωσε κάποιο πράσινο φως πέρα απ'το ότι σταματούσε κάθε πρωΐ για να μου πει καλημέρα, και ειλικρινά δεν το περίμενα δεν το είχε ξανακάνει ποτέ γυναίκα αυτό για μένα - το πιο γλυκό καλημέρα που έχω ακούσει ποτέ μου!!!, εκεί τα έχασα... δεν ήξερα πως να το προχωρήσω, τί να της έλεγα, στο τέλος άλλαξε περιβάλλον εργασίας και χαθήκαμε!!! Πολύ καλό κορίτσι, συνομήλικη.. Μου λείπει που δεν τη βλέπω... Παίζει και να το είχε καταλάβει κιόλας μερικές φορές τώρα που το σκέφτομαι ..


Σκοπος δεν ειναι να υποκρινεσαι αλλα να αισθανεσαι στα αληθεια καλα με τον εαυτο σου και στο πετσι σου οσο περισσοτερο γινεται. 
Κατα τα αλλα ειχες πει οτι ειχες δει στα ματια της οτι ηθελε, οτι σου εδωσε πρασινο φως...αλλα οτι θεωρεις τον εαυτο σου αναξιο και τετοια...τελικα εγω συμπεραινω πως απλα φοβηθηκες να κανεις καποιο βημα παραπανω...κανω λαθος;

----------


## 85Eon

Ολα μαζί, και φοβήθηκα, αλλά και δεν ήξερα να κάνω κάτι τί και πώς κι εκείνη δεν έλεγε τίποτα να βοηθήσει την κατάσταση...
Τωρα, όχι δεν ήταν υποκριτικό, καταλαβαίνεις πως το εννοώ έτσι. Φοβάμαι μήπως τελικά παραήμουν ψυχρός και απλά ξενέρωσε.. δεν ξέρω...
Υπάρχει 10% πιθανότητα μετά το καλοκαίρι να ξαναέρθει, τώρα ο Θεός να βάλει το χέρι Του.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Ολα μαζί, και φοβήθηκα, αλλά και δεν ήξερα να κάνω κάτι τί και πώς κι εκείνη δεν έλεγε τίποτα να βοηθήσει την κατάσταση...
> Τωρα, όχι δεν ήταν υποκριτικό, καταλαβαίνεις πως το εννοώ έτσι. Φοβάμαι μήπως τελικά παραήμουν ψυχρός και απλά ξενέρωσε.. δεν ξέρω...
> *Υπάρχει 10% πιθανότητα μετά το καλοκαίρι να ξαναέρθει, τώρα ο Θεός να βάλει το χέρι Του.*


Αμα ξαναερθει θα επιδιωξεις κατι μαζι της; 
Το οτι το θετεις ετσι μου δειχνει οτι το θελεις ασχετα που τις προαλλες μας το επαιζες θυσια...με χαροποιει πολυ αυτο :) 
Αντε μακαρι να ερθει το ευχομαι! 
Αλλα οταν λες να ερθει που εννοεις στην ιδια δουλεια... ; Κατα τα αλλα ειναι στο ιδιο μερος με εσενα; Ενα fb δεν εχει; Καποιο κοινο γνωστο δεν εχετε;

----------


## Loading...

> Στις γυναίκες δεν αρέσει να τις πλησιάζει ένας άγνωστος άντρας, οι γυναίκες κάνουν το πρώτο βήμα. Και, για να συνάψει κάποιος σχέση με γυναίκα *θα πρέπει να είναι πλούσιος ή να είναι "κούκλος" ή και τα δυο μαζί*.
> Είναι εξακριβωμένα αυτά δεν είναι λογω κάποιας "περίεργης" δικής μου αντιλήψεως.


Σε καμια Εκάλη συχνάζεις;; Ή στη Μύκονο;;

Τελείως περί δικής σου "περίεργης" αντίληψης πρόκειται...

Οι υπερβολές που γράφεις είναι για τους ακραίους και τους υπερβολικούς ανθρώπους. Τέτοιος είσαι; Τέτοιους ανθρώπους θες στη ζωή σου; Και μάλιστα για δεσμό; Αν ναι, καλά ξεμπερδέματα τότε...

----------


## Natalia_sups

Δεν μου απανταααααας....πες μου Eon (που διαβαζω το νικ σου στο μυαλο μου και σκεφτομαι σοκολατα ion :P) 
Πανω που αρχισαμε να λεμε κατι ουσιωδες δε μιλας; :)

----------


## 85Eon

> Αμα ξαναερθει θα επιδιωξεις κατι μαζι της; 
> Το οτι το θετεις ετσι μου δειχνει οτι το θελεις ασχετα που τις προαλλες μας το επαιζες θυσια...με χαροποιει πολυ αυτο :) 
> Αντε μακαρι να ερθει το ευχομαι! 
> Αλλα οταν λες να ερθει που εννοεις στην ιδια δουλεια... ; Κατα τα αλλα ειναι στο ιδιο μερος με εσενα; Ενα fb δεν εχει; Καποιο κοινο γνωστο δεν εχετε;


Ναι θα επιδίωκα! Της πέφτω λίγος αλλά αν ήθελε θα έκανα τα πάντα γι' αυτη!!
fb έχει αλλά υποτίθεται δεν το ξέρω... Κοινό γνωστό όχι. Δεν ήταν ακριβώς στην ίδια δουλειά με μένα αλλά πολύ πλησίον, οπότε δεν παίζει κοινός γνωστός.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Ναι θα επιδίωκα! Της πέφτω λίγος αλλά αν ήθελε θα έκανα τα πάντα γι' αυτη!!
> fb έχει αλλά υποτίθεται δεν το ξέρω... Κοινό γνωστό όχι. Δεν ήταν ακριβώς στην ίδια δουλειά με μένα αλλά πολύ πλησίον, οπότε δεν παίζει κοινός γνωστός.


Το αν της πεφτεις λιγος η πολυς η οσο πρεπει ασε να το αποφασισει αυτη. Ειπαμε πρεπει να σεβεσαι την κριση της. Και προπαντων τον εαυτο σου. 
Ε κανε ενα add για αρχη, τι θα πει υποτιθεται δεν το ξερεις; Βασικα επρεπε να ειχες κανει απο τοτε που ειχατε την όποια μικρη επαφη. 
Αλλα και τωρα να την κανεις add δεν ειναι περιεργο, βγαινουν διαφορα στις προτασεις φιλων, μπορει να τη πετυχες εκει που λεει ο λογος...και γιατι να μη προσθεσεις καποιο ατομο που ξερεις; 
Κανε add και ρωτα την τα νεα της. Ανθρωπινα πραγματα...βασικα στη φαση που εισαι ξερω πως σκαλωνεις πολυ και νιωθεις ασχημα για τη παρτη σου...πρωτα πρεπει να αλλαξεις λιγο σκεπτικο, να ανεβει λιγο η ψυχολογια σου...ας την αφησουμε για λιγο στην ακρη αυτην πες πως δεν υπαρχει στο πλανο. 
Τι μπορεις να κανεις για να νιωσεις εσυ καλα με τον ευατο σου;
Υπαρχει κατι που θα ηθελες να κανεις/εχεις/εξασκησεις; Εσυ για εσενα ρε παιδακι μου.

----------


## 85Eon

Εδώ και δυο χρόνια είμαι σε αφασία ειλικρινά. Αλλά και να ξεκινήσω τώρα κάποια δραστηριότητα δεν παίζει, ελεύθερος χρόνος μηδέν λόγω ωραρίου.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Εδώ και δυο χρόνια είμαι σε αφασία ειλικρινά. Αλλά και να ξεκινήσω τώρα κάποια δραστηριότητα δεν παίζει, ελεύθερος χρόνος μηδέν λόγω ωραρίου.


Ε μη ξεκινας δραστηριοτητα, δε χρειαζεται να ειναι κατι τρελο...αυτο που σου λεω και δε λες να χαμπαριασεις ειναι πως το να παρεις την αποφαση να κανεις κατι, οτιδηποτε και να το καταφερεις θα σου ανεβασει το ηθικο. Ας ειναι μικρα πραγματα στη καθημερινοτητα σου για αρχη, μικρες αλλαγες και προσθηκες στη ρουτινα σου. Στη διατροφη σου, στις δουλειες του σπιτιου, ασκησου λιγο, οσο και να δουλευεις ε του πουστη εχεις χρονο για ενα τρεξιματακι, η τελοσπαντων κανε κατι μικρο που θα σου δωσει την αισθηση ικανοποιησης οτι εισαι ενας ενηλικας υπευθυνος για τη ζωη του και τη μοιρα του. Με πιανεις; 
Γιατι απο τη περιγραφη σου και οπως σε κοβω μαλλον ζεις τα παντα σε αυτοματο πιλοτο και κανεις τα ελαχιστα απαραιτητα για να θεωρεισαι λειτουργικος...ξεκινα να κανεις κατι μικρο εξτρα καθε μερα επειδη το αποφασισες. 
Για παραδειγμα αυριο. Αποφασισε να κανεις κατι αυριο και καντο. Εχεις καποια εκκρεμοτητα, κατι που θες να κανεις και αναβαλλεις καιρο, καποια δουλεια, καποια υποχρεωση, κατι που ηθελες να κανεις για εσενα; 
Ξεκινα απο κατι τετοιο. Η εισηγαγε μια πιο υγιεινη ρουτινα απο αυριο στη ζωη σου, κατι που ξερεις οτι θα επρεπε να κανεις αλλα δεν συνηθιζεις να κανεις...

----------


## Natalia_sups

Αυτα γιατι τα λεω...επειδη δεν ειναι το μονο και κυριο προβλημα σου η μοναξια, αυτη ειναι παρενεργεια/συμπτωμα. Η πολυ πεσμενη σου ψυχολογια ειναι το θεμα. Πολυ μαυριλα ρε παιδι μου...αμα φτιαξεις αυτο θα φτιαξουν ολα τα αλλα...για αυτο να μη σου φαινονται ασχετα τα παραπανω, ειναι πολυ σχετικα.

----------


## 85Eon

Στον αυτόματο μόνο; Ρομπότ έχουμε καταντήσει. Ναι ένα refresh θα το ήθελα πάντως! Για γυμναστήριο χλωμό πάντως, καπνίζω και θα βγάλω τα πνευμόνια μου!

----------


## Natalia_sups

Πολυ ωραια...παμε απο ρομποτ να γινουμε ατομα με προσωπικη ΒΟΥΛΗΣΗ λοιπον; 
Μια ωραια αρχη μιας και μου δινεις το πατημα στα γραφομενα σου θα ηταν πχ να κοψεις το τσιγαρο...τι λες; Θες; Αν δεν θελεις αστο θα σου χαλασει τα νευρα και τη διαθεση παραπανω, δεν θα ειναι ευκολο. 
Αλλα αν το καταφερεις πρωτον θα νιωσεις ωραια που καταφερες εναν στοχο που εβαλες γιατι ετσι ηθελες και επιβληθηκες στον εαυτο σου και νικησες τον εθισμο σου (που δεν ειναι λιγο), θα αρχισεις να πιστευεις λοιπον πως εχεις ενα καλο στοιχειο: μπορεις να επιβληθεις με τη δυναμη της θεληση σου στα παθη σου και θα σου δωσει αυτοπεποιθηση αυτο. Ειναι ελκυστικο ενας αντρας να μπορει να εχει τον ελεγχο και να επιβαλλεται στην αδυναμια του.
Δευτερον ανοιγει ο δρομος για ασκηση/τρεξιμο/γυμναστηριο μετα :) 
Δυο τα καλα. 

Προσεξε ομως αμα δεν θελεις εσυ πραγματικα για εσενα και την υγεια σου μη το κανεις σε κακο θα σου βγει, δεν σου συνιστω να το κανεις αν δεν ειναι κατι που ειχες στα σχεδια σου εστω αλλα ανεβαλλες...

Μπορεις αντι για αυτο να κανεις κατι αλλο...σκεψου τι αλλο; Υπαρχει κατι που παντα ηθελες να κανεις; Η σκεψου εναν ανθρωπο που εκτιμας και θαυμαζεις υπαρχει κατι που κανει και σου κανει εντυπωση και θα ηθελες να το κανεις κι εσυ; Κατι απλο που μπορεις να ξεκινησεις στη πραξη απο αυριο οχι τυπου ειναι ετσι ειναι αλλιως...

----------


## 85Eon

Δεν γίνεται να βρούμε κάτι άλλο; (είναι απαραίτητο να σταματήσω το κάπνισμα και ν' αρχίσω τζιμ; )

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Δεν γίνεται να βρούμε κάτι άλλο; (είναι απαραίτητο να σταματήσω το κάπνισμα και ν' αρχίσω τζιμ; )


Φυσικα και οχι...σου γραφω στο τελος του προηγουμενου μηνηματος μπορει να ειναι οτιδηποτε αλλο. Ιδανικα πρεπει να ειναι κατι που θελεις εσυ ο ιδιος να κανεις, οχι επειδη στο ειπα εγω. Μονος σου το ειπες ενα refresh θα ηταν καλο. Σκεψου κατι που αναβαλλεις εδω και καιρο, μπορει και χρονια αλλα παντα ηθελες να κανεις...η κατι που πιστευεις οτι θα εμπλουτιζε τη καθημερινοτητα σου. Αρκει να ειναι μια αποφαση, δε μας νοιαζει τι....οτι ρε παιδακι μου αν πχ δεν τρως μεχρι τωρα ποτε πρωινο ξεκινα καθε πρωι να τρως πρωινο. Ενα παραδειγμα τωρα ειναι αυτο. Κατι ΚΑΝΕ επειδη το αποφασισες. Αυτο λεμε. Και μετα θα παρεις το κολάι και θα παιρνεις και αλλες αποφασεις σιγα σιγα, πιο ουσιωδεις...απο τα μικρα παμε στα πιο περιπλοκα. Δοκιμασε καθε μερα να κανεις ετσι επειδη το αποφασισες κατι που δεν εισαι υποχρεωμενος σε κανεναν να κανεις, κατι παραπανω απο το bare minimum δηλαδη. Αυτο...σκεψου το, δες τι μπορεις να βρεις και το συζηταμε.

----------


## 85Eon

Εσύ τί θ' άλλαζες στην θέση μου; Υπόψιν δεν έχω περιθώρια για πολλά πράγματα γιατί απασχολούμαι πολλες ώρες στην δουλειά μου. Και αυτήν την χρονική περίοδο έτσι όπως είμαι δεν βρίσκω να θέλω ν' αλλάξω κάτι, το μυαλό μου η σκέψη μου δεν είναι όπως όταν ήμουν νέος.. 
Δλδ. το ζήτημα της αλλαγής έγκειται και στο ότι δεν δύναμαι αντικειμενικά να κοινωνικοποιηθώ περισσότερο. Τα ενδιαφέροντά μου είναι σπάνια ξέρω γω.

----------


## Natalia_sups

"Καλα αυτο το δεν δυναμαι αντικειμενικα να" το ακουω βερεσε, πριν μας ελεγες οτι αντικειμενικα θα πεθανεις μονος λολ. Δεν ειναι τπτ απο αυτα αντικειμενικο, υποκειμενικα ειναι ολα...
Να στο πω αλλιως...οταν γυριζεις απο τη δουλεια τι κανεις; Κανε οτι ειναι χρησιμη ρουτινα αλλα πχ μη κατσεις μπροστα στη τηλεοραση η τον υπολογιστη αμεσως...κανε κατι αλλο που θες. Οχι σα χομπι, μπορει να ειναι χομπι μπορει να ειναι και μια δουλεια ρε παιδακι μου που αναβαλλεις καιρο, κατι. Δε μπορω να σου πω εγω τι θα κανεις, αυτο θα σημαινε οτι ακομα ρομποτακι μενεις ετσι δεν ειναι; Πρεπει να παρεις μια δικια σου αποφαση "θα κανω αυτο" και να το κανεις. Σου έχω φερει παραδειγματα. Και θα σου φερω και αλλα...εγω πχ παλια μια περιοδο αρχισα να φτιαχνω γλυκα για να βγω απο το υπαρξιακο μου αδιεξοδο λολ. Για να πω οτι κατι ΕΚΑΝΑ κατι ΕΦΤΙΑΞΑ. Ειχα ξεκινησει επισης να παιζω σκακι. Αρχισα στη δουλεια μου να κανω παραπανω απο το bare minimum, εκανα εξτρα πραγματα (δεν εφαρμοζει δημιουργικα σε ολες τις δουλειες αυτο οκ). Εκοψα το τσιγαρο. Αλλαξα τα μαλλια μου ρε παιδακι μου. Ειχα ενα δοντι ξεσφραγιστο κατι αιωνες, ε πηγα το σφραγγισα λολ. ΑΠΛΑ πραγματα, αρκει να ειναι πρωτοβουλιες. Εισαι τοσο πεσμενος νομιζω που δεν παιρνεις καμια πρωτοβουλια στη καθημερινοτητα σου. Αυτο πρεπει να αρχισεις να κανεις. Αν θελεις τωρα να κρατησεις αρνητικη σταση και σε αυτο η να φερνουμε κυκλους στη συζητηση δεν θα σου παω κοντρα...κανε εσυ οτι θες οταν εσυ θα εισαι ετοιμος. Αλλωστε μονο αν το θες και εισαι ετοιμος θα εχει σημασια/θα καταφερεις κατι. Πρωτιστως να νιωσεις εσυ λιγο καλυτερα...

----------


## 85Eon

> οταν γυριζεις απο τη δουλεια τι κανεις; Κανε οτι ειναι χρησιμη ρουτινα αλλα πχ μη κατσεις μπροστα στη τηλεοραση η τον υπολογιστη αμεσως...κανε κατι αλλο που θες.


Στο πισι, νιώθω ότι μου κρατάει παρέα. Εκτός αυτού, έχω εργασία κ εκεί. Βάλε εννιά η ωρα το βράδυ που θα επιστρέψω σπίτι, μεχρι να χαλαρώσω στις δωδεκα πεφτω για ύπνο. Το πρωΐ πρέπει να σηκωθώ εφτά. Κενά μόνο δευτέρες απογεύματα, τετάρτες και κυριακή που λιώνω στον ύπνο όλη μέρα. Ούτε μπάνιο δεν προλαβαίνω να κάνω.. Και σχεδόν κάθε πρωΐ σηκώνομαι και είμαι ένα ράκος και σωματικά αφού έχω την αίσθηση ότι δεν ξεκουράστηκα καθόλου και ψυχολογικά. Το μόνο καινούργιο που κατάφερα να κάνω τα δυο τελευταία έτη είναι να μάθω να κουρεύομαι μόνος μου.

----------


## Natalia_sups

Ε χαιρω πολυ ρε αγορι μου αν κι εγω ημουν στο ποδι για δουλεια 14 ωρες τη μερα τι χαρα να μου μεινει σε αυτη τη ζωη; Λολ 
Και παλι ομως εχεις δευτερες απογευματα, τεταρτες απογευματα και κυριακες...γιατι δεν τα αξιοποιεις; Καταρχην δοκιμασε να κοιμασαι λιγο παραπανω καθε μερα...να μη κοιμασαι εφτα ωρες αλλα οχτω. Γενικα δοκιμασε να δεις με ποσες ωρες υπνου ξυπνας μονος σου ξεκουραστα και τοσες να κοιμασαι, διαφερει λιγο απο οργανισμο σε οργανισμο (εγω ανενοχλητη χτυπαω δεκαωρα λολ ο υπνος θρεφει τα μωρα :P αλλα τι να κανουμε). Μολις βρεις την ισορροπια σου εκει δεν θα κουραζεσαι τοσο (σωματικα εστω). Ε θα χασεις μια δυο ωρες στο pc καθε μερα και; Σε κανουν πιο χαρουμενο; Ξες τι θα σε κανει ακομα πιο χαρουμενο; Ο αρκετος υπνος λολ. Ετσι ισως θα εχεις ενεργεια να αξιοποιεις καπως τα απογευματα σου τις δευτερες και τις τεταρτες. Καλα τις κυριακες αντε σου λεω κοιμασαι μιση μερα. Την αλλη μιση; Γιατι να μη την αξιοποιησεις;
Γιατι δεν ειναι θεμα σωματικης κουρασης αλλα πνευματικης/ψυχολογικης. Εχουμε συμπερανει πως οτι κανεις μεχρι τωρα δεν σου προσφερει πραγματικη ξεκουραση και ευεξια...αρα ισως το ζητουμενο δεν ειναι η "ξεκουραση" η το "λιωσιμο" και η απραγια αλλα ξερεις τι...; Το μαντεψες...η πραξη :P 
Κατι που σου αρεσει ομως, κατι που σε γεμιζει και ξεκουραζει τη ψυχη σου η θεωρεις οτι αξιζει γιατι σε ωθει στγμην επιτευξη καποιου στοχου...Οι παλιοι τι ελεγαν; Η δουλεια ειναι ζωη! Το να κανεις πραγματα σου δινει ενεργεια να κανεις περισσοτερα πραγματα,γεγονος,κοβω και τα δυο μου χερια. Προσωπικα σε περιοδους που δουλευω πιο ευκολο μου ειναι να κανω και αλλα πραγματα, να θετω στοχους, να διεκπεραιωνω υποχρεωσεις η να ασχολουμαι με χομπι παρα σε περιοδους που δεν εχω τιποτα να κανω, τοτε μου ειναι πιο ευκολο να κατσω να σαπιζω...ξεκινα λοιπον τις κυριακες σου να κανεις κατι. 
Ο, τι γουσταρεις, ανεπτυξε μια καινουρια δεξιοτητα η κανε κατι τελοσπαντων που ειναι εκφραση δημιουργιας, παραγωγης, αυτονομιας.

----------


## 85Eon

! Όπα! ΕΥΡΗΚΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!
Μόλις έδωσες ώθηση σε μια ιδέα που είχα πριν από πολύ καιρό και βούλιαξε με τις περιπέτειες απο εδώ και από εκεί, να ξαναβγεί στην επιφάνεια..
Thanx a lot Natalie!

----------


## Macgyver

> . Το μόνο καινούργιο που κατάφερα να κάνω τα δυο τελευταία έτη είναι να μάθω να κουρεύομαι μόνος μου.



Τα μπροστινα , κι εγω τα καταφερνω , τα πισω , πως τα καταφερνεις ? για πες , βαριεεεεεεεμαι τον κουρεα .........ακομη κι κουρεις , δεν κουρευονται μονοι ............ χαρισμα , κληρονομικο θαχεις .......

----------


## Natalia_sups

Λες αληθεια τωρα η για να με ξεφορτωθεις; :P 
Χαχα αν λες αληθεια χαιρομαι...οπως και να εχει σκοπος δεν ειναι να σε πιεσω, συζητηση κανουμε...
Αν ομως οντως βρηκες κατι που για τον α η β λογο δεν θες να μοιραστεις πολυ ωραια...βαλε μπρος λοιπον και προχωρας ενα βημα τη φορα μετα :)

----------


## 85Eon

Οχι δεν το λέω για να σε ξεφορτωθώ... Ναταλίαααα, σ' ευχαριστώ που παρ' όλα τα προσωπικά σου προβλήματα κάθεσαι με τέτοια υπεράνθρωπη υπομονή και ασχολείσαι με μένα!!! Δεν το κάνουν αυτο για μένα κάθε μέρα ξες ..
Τώρα ναι, βρήκα κάτι, που για να ολοκληρωθεί πρέπει να περάσω αρκετούς ενδιάμεσους στόχους. Αν τα καταφέρω θα δούμε παντως και πάλι απ' αυτό τώρα που το σκέφτομαι πώς θα κάνω σχέση δεν καταλαβαίνω, τεσπα.

----------


## Natalia_sups

Αμα ειναι πολυεπιπεδοι οι στοχοι και αυτο που θες να καταφερεις σε εμπνεει και θα σου δωσει την δυναμη να επιμεινεις ακομα καλυτερα! Θα εχεις περισσοτερα κινητρα καθε μερα. Απλα πρεπει να επιμεινεις ακομα και τις στιγμες που κατι θα σου φαινεται ανουσιο σε καθε ενδιαμεσο στοχο οραματιζομενος τον βασικο σου στοχο. Να εστιαζεις σε ενα μικρο κομματι τη φορα αλλα αν θελησεις να τα παρατησεις να θυμασαι το βασικο σου "στοχο"...Και ελπιζω το" να κανω σχεση" να μην ειναι ο βασικος σου στοχος ετσι; :P Μιλαμε για κατι που θα κανεις καθαρα για ΕΣΕΝΑ μονο. 
Το να κανεις σχεση δεν μας απασχολει σε αυτο το σταδιο, μας απασχολει το να βρεις το "μοτζο" σου, να ανεβει η διαθεση σου, να χτισεις την εμπιστοσυνη σου στον εαυτο σου και τις δυνατοτητες σου βασισμενος σε πραγματικα, απτα επιτευγματα η και να μαθεις απο αποτυχιες, δρωντας ομως. Να ξεκουνηθεις βρε παιδακι μου. Να μαθεις ξανα (η απο την αρχη), πως ειναι να εισαι κύριος του εαυτου σου. 

Οταν αρχισει να γινεται αυτο θα βρεις και την αυτοπεποιθηση, και το κουραγιο και τροπους να προσεγγιζεις γυναικες. Αστο αυτο σε δευτερο πλανο για την ωρα...τωρα κοιταμε πως θα ανεβασεις τη ψυχολογια σου σιγα σιγα και σταθερα. Ετσι το βλεπω.

----------


## 85Eon

Σε αυτό ο βασικός στόχος δεν είναι να κάνω σχέση (και το αντικείμενο του όλου εγχειρήματος εντελώς άσχετο).
Είναι για μένα.
Απλά είναι χρονοβόρο (αλλά δεν με νοιάζει για το συγκεκριμένο, ας πάρει όσο καιρό χρειαστεί).

----------


## Natalia_sups

Τελεια...βαλε μπρος για μια πιο ποιοτικη και ωραια ζωη καθαρα για εσενα. Καλο κουραγιο!

----------


## 85Eon

Ναταλία, σ' ευχαριστώ! Ειλικρινά, να σου πάνε και σένα κατ' ευχήν τα πράγματα στη ζωή σου! :)

----------


## Natalia_sups

Εεεμ να σαι καλα μην ευχαριστεις αλλα εχω αρχισει μα τρομαζω γιατι δεν ξερω τωρα τι σε εχω παροτρυνει να κανεις :P
Ειναι νορμαλ ε...;

----------


## 85Eon

Δεν είναι πρακτική δραστηριότητα, με μελέτη έχει να κάνει περισσότερο.

----------


## Natalia_sups

Α οκ ωραια καλο ακουγεται. Μπορω να ρωτησω πανω σε τι;

----------


## 85Eon

Σε ας πούμε ακαδημαϊκού επιπέδου θέματα (το υπόβαθρο το έχουμε), ένα είδος self-study.
Ήθελα να το ξεκινήσω νωρίτερα, αλλά όπως έχεις μάλλον καταλάβει είμαι της αναβολής γενικότερα...... Αλλά βλέπω ότι το πλήρωσα τόσο ακριβά! ( και τα χρόνια περνούν νερό!)
Δεν με νοιάζει η ηλικία πάνω σε αυτό, η σχέση με τις γυναίκες με αγχώνει ηλικιακά..

----------


## Natalia_sups

Self-study? Δε ξερω ρε συ ποσο καλη ιδεα ειναι...ειναι καλο πραγμα η αυτογνωσια αλλα και το να αυτοσκοπουμε πολυ δεν ειναι οτι πιο υγιες...μπορει να σου βγει σε κακο πιο πολυ απο οτι σε καλο. 
Οκ ναι ειναι καλο ειναι να παρατηρεις καποια πραγματα και καποιες αντιδρασεις σου αλλα μην αφιερωσεις ολη σου την ενεργεια εκει...για να παρατηρησεις επιτυχως την αλληλεπιδραση σου με το κοσμο και για να ειναι εποικοδομητικο αυτο πρεπει να αρχισεις να κανεις και πρακτικα πραγματα ετσι; Να εχεις βιωματα, εμπειρικα δεδομενα για να κανεις τις παρατηρησεις σου με ασφαλη τροπο και να μη πεφτεις στη παγιδα των γενικευσεων. 
Και αντι να αυτοσκοπεις θα μπορουσες να ασχοληθεις με το κομματι της κοινωνικης ψυχολογιας που εξεταζει τις ανθρωπινες σχεσεις και αλληλεπιδρασεις πιο γενικα. 
Αν και εγω επιμενω για να εχει οτιδηποτε απο αυτα νοημα πρεπει να κανεις πρακτικα πραγματα. Αλλαξε ρουτινα, ξεκινα υγιεινες συνηθειες, διατροφη, τρεξιμο, κοψε το τσιγαρο, κανε κανα μαστορεμα στο σπιτι σου, μαθε ξερω γω να μαγειρευεις αν δε ξερεις ηδη, κανε πραγματα με τα χερια σου και το σωμα σου...και κανε και πραγματα που θα σε βγαζουν απο το σπιτι. Παρε ενα ποδηλατο βρε αδερφε και κοβε βολτες τις κυριακες, κατι. 
Οσο για το οτι σε αγχωνει η σχεση με τις γυναικες ηλικιακα, στο ειπα και χτες...αφου σε ζοριζει που σε ζοριζει το θεμα και δε βλεπεις που δε βλεπεις φως στο τουνελ γιατί να κλαις τη μοιρα σου; Ειτε αγχωνεσαι ειτε οχι ειναι ανυπαρκτες. Αρα εστιασε στο να εισαι εσυ καλα...και μολις αρχισεις να νιωθεις εσυ καλα ισως θα αρχισεις να εκμεταλλευσαι καποιες ευκαιριες λιγο καλυτερα.

----------


## 85Eon

Ετσι όπως το θέτεις, ο αυτοσκοπός δεν είναι απαραιτητα κακό.
Θα σου απαντήσω εκτενέστερα σε λίγη ώρα.

----------


## Natalia_sups

Η αυτοσκόπηση εννοεις; Το σκαλισμα του εαυτου; Χμ...δε ξερω...επιμενω πως ειναι ρισκο (μπορει να βγει σε καλο δηλαδη μπορει ομως να βγει και σε κακο) και επιλεον σιγουρα χρειαζεται πολλες αλλες ενεργειες/πραξεις για να ειναι εποικοδομητικο. Αλλα οκ πες μου το σκεπτικο σου οταν ευκαιρησεις.

----------


## 85Eon

> Self-study? Δε ξερω ρε συ ποσο καλη ιδεα ειναι...ειναι καλο πραγμα η *αυτογνωσια* αλλα και το να...


Όπα με συγχωρείς, δεν το είδα νωρίτερα.
Δεν μίλησα για αυτογνωσία εγώ.
[_Self study= a way of learning about a subject that involves studying alone at home, rather than in a classroom with a teacher_ ]

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Όπα με συγχωρείς, δεν το είδα νωρίτερα.
> Δεν μίλησα για αυτογνωσία εγώ.
> [_Self study= a way of learning about a subject that involves studying alone at home, rather than in a classroom with a teacher_ ]


Αααα οκ τρομαξα για μια στιγμη λολ. Αλλα πανω σε τι αντικειμενο θες να κανεις μελετη σε ρωτησα πριν μου πεις self study καλε...τελοσπαντων αν ειναι ετσι οκ, ειναι μια πολυ καλη αρχη αυτο. 
Απλα επιμενω...κανε και τα αλλα (μολις παρεις θαρρος σιγα σιγα απο αυτο)...

----------


## 85Eon

Καλά, μπορεί να βάλω στο πρόγραμμα και λίγο τζιμ

----------


## Natalia_sups

Με το ζορι μη κανεις τιποτα, να ειναι πραγματα που θελεις πραγματικα...τεσπα. Θεωρω το εξαντλησαμε, δεν εχω κατι αλλο να προσθεσω, καλη τυχη! :)

----------


## 85Eon

Σ' ευχαριστώ για όλα Ναταλία, και σε σένα καλή τύχη!
Και συγγνώμη.

:)

----------


## Efi25

> Καλησπερα σας,
> 
> θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ το πρόβλημα μου με εσας.
> 
> Είμαι ιδ. υπάληλος, είμαι κατοικος Αθηνών και είμαι 30 ετών.
> Το πρόβλημα που με απασχολεί είναι ότι δεν έτυχε μέχρι τωρα να συνάψω κάποιου είδους σχέση με γυναίκα (ερωτική, φλερτ μηδέν κλπ.). Μου αρέσουν οι γυναίκες πάρα πολύ, πάντα μου άρεσαν, αλλά όμως παρατηρώ οτι εγώ δεν αρέσω..!!
> 
> Έξω με παρεες που βγαίνω (όχι και πολύ συχνά τα τελευταία χρόνια) κανένα αποτέλεσμα.
> Όλοι οι γνωστοί μου σε απέλπιδες προσπάθειες να μου τονώσουν το ηθικό συνηθίζουν να μου λένε "είσαι ωραίο παιδί, εισαι καλό παιδί, κάτι θα βρεθεί και για σένα, νέος είσαι, μην το σκέφτεσαι" κ.α. 
> ...


μη διαβαζεις στο ιντερνετ τι να κανεις για να βρεις γυναικα ή τι μπορει να φταιει και πώς να το λυσεις οπως επισης μην ακους την αποψαρα του καθενος που μιλαει απο προσωπικη πειρα. Σπανια μπαινει καποιος στη θεση του αλλου. Η καθε περιπτωση ειναι διαφορετικη. Κατα τη γνωμη μου, πρεπει να απευθυνθεις σε ενα ψυχολογο, γιατι μονο αυτος μπορει να διαγνωσει αν κανεις κατι λαθος, αν υπαρχει κατι σε σενα που απωθει και γενικα ειναι αρκετα πιο ειδικος απο το ιντερνετ και τους χρηστες εδω. Συνηθως οσο περισσοτερο καθυστερεις να ξεκινησεις σχεσεις τοσο πιο δυσκολο μετα, γιατι ο εγκεφαλος σου προσαρμοζεται στη λογικη οτι δε θα βρω ποτε γυναικα. Το μυαλο ειναι υπουλο και πολλες φορες μας κανει να βγαζουμε αυτη την ανασφαλεια και προς τα εξω. Χρειαζεσαι αλλαγη πορειας και γ αυτη θα σ καθοδηγησει μονο ενας ειδικος!

----------

